# Rockets 2nd Best In West Currently



## Ming_7_6 (May 6, 2005)

*!*

..


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

I guess everyone is entitled to their own opinions. Ther eis just so much to comment on in this post. To keep it simple though let's just look at the starting 5.

Amare > Yao - Yao has still not stepped up to level Amare has played at
Thomas > Swift - Thomas is a proven starter and will avg a double-double
Marion > Tmac - Tmac can score more, but Marion beats him in every other cat
Bell = Sura - Sura had streaks last year, but Bell is only here for his D and 3's
Nash >>> NVE - not even in the same league


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Tiz said:


> I guess everyone is entitled to their own opinions. Ther eis just so much to comment on in this post. To keep it simple though let's just look at the starting 5.
> 
> Amare > Yao - Yao has still not stepped up to level Amare has played at
> Thomas > Swift - Thomas is a proven starter and will avg a double-double
> ...


you dont compare if a team can beat another team by seeing who has the better starting 5 on paper. also yao plays great against amare and usally gets the better of amare secondly marion over tmac what? tmac does so much more then score. tmac>>>>>>> marion.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Tiz, I love Marion. But to say he's better than Tracy McGrady is crazy. T-Mac is the best non-big man in the league. But the Rockets are no way better than us.

C: Amare Stoudemire > Yao Ming
PF: Kurt Thomas = Stromile Swift
SF: Shawn Marion < Tracy McGrady
SG: Raja Bell = Bob Sura
PG: Steve Nash >>>>>>>>>>>>>> Nick Van Exel


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Wow what a brilliant post. This is pretty much baiting. What was the point of this thread? To say the Rockets are better? Big ****ing deal? It's your opinion and the season hasn't even started. You can't win games on paper. And I'm sure last yr you thought you were better than us and look what happened?

You guys couldnt even beat the Mavs with 7-9 players. We beat them with just 4 even without JJ. Who still have those 4 guys? We'll be better than the Rockets. Mavs will prolly better as well. I swear Rockets one of most overrated teams on this board. Tmac and Yao. Big deal. You're no contenders. Make a playoff run. Not a first rd exit.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

*The OP says it all*

" Rockets second best in West *currently* "

Like Dis says, "What's the point?"


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: The OP says it all*



bray1967 said:


> " Rockets second best in West *currently* "
> 
> Like Dis says, "What's the point?"


He pretty much posted the moves that the Rockets made today, signing Dikembe Mutombo, Nick Van Exel and showed 3 depth charts of their first, 2nd and 3rd teams and said, the Rockets are now better than Nuggets, Mavs, Sonics, and yes the Suns. That was it.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Smoke and mirrors. :raised_ey


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

This may Shock Everyone but I think the 2nd best team in the West will comedown between Denver & Minnsota

& here's why 


Besides the Spurs there the only team that Has good defences & Decent Onfences . Denver is on the fast track I feel to Title Contenstion all They needed was another scorer & play maker & they got that in Hodge along with the progression of there players & the Fact the bulk of the Team is intact I look for them to be the 2nd team in the West . Even if there Record says other wise I feel they will go deeper then any other team in the West besides the Spurs 


Minnesota on the other hand was supposed to compete last year but there arrogance ruined it . but since I feel they have the Best player in the NBA , I feel All they have to do is get the proper player around him w. the proper mindset like 2 yrs ago & then I'll have them as the # 2 team



The Suns on the other hand might not make the playoffs & thats harsh but realistic . you might end up as the worse team in the pacific .


The Rockets are a very good solid Club that Needs Yao Ming to be at least Joe Barry Carrol before people put Title hopes on there Team .


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Quills said:


> The Suns on the other hand might not make the playoffs & thats harsh but realistic . you might end up as the worse team in the pacific .


Dude seriously, you smoking something? We beat the Mavs with a thin team and with just 4 players. Marion, Nash, Amare, and Jackson. Q did ****. And JJ didnt even play. We added Thomas, Bell, Padgett and Diaw. To go along with Barbosa. It's not Mccarty, and Hunter. These guys will fill roles, and actually do something. We're deeper than last yr. Now JUST because we lose JJ and Q, we might be worst team in our division and not make the playoffs? That's a joke.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

This squad can beat the Rockets in a 7 game series.

Don't come in here talking when yall lost to the Mavs by 40 points in a game 7. I don't respect the Rockets right now.


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

Quills said:


> This may Shock Everyone but I think the 2nd best team in the West will comedown between Denver & Minnsota
> 
> & here's why
> 
> ...


That made me laugh. First Minnesota are far from the #2 team. Yes i also rekon KG is the best player in the league but one player cant make a chapionship team the wolves tried 2 do that surrounding him with some talent and it failed. Suns not making playoffs and worst in pacific wtf, we still have the all star trio Nash, Amare, Marion got bell, thomas, padgett, diaw bell shots better percentage then Q and can play D. If we kept JJ every1 wuld b saying we r title contenders and again 1 player does not make a championship


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

Quills said:


> This may Shock Everyone but I think the 2nd best team in the West will comedown between Denver & Minnsota


:rofl:

Are you serious? OK, Denver is a playoff team, but maybe 6 thru 8. Minnesota of the other hand missed the playoffs last year (albeit by only 1 game) and their only signifcant move so far this offseason was to re-sign Mark Madsen.



Quills said:


> The Suns on the other hand might not make the playoffs & thats harsh but realistic . you might end up as the worse team in the pacific


Now I know you either joking or smoking some serious stuff. With the Suns improvements this year they should pretty easily win the Pacific this year. It may not be 62 wins but it will be close to 60.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Did he just say Minnesota? Seriously, Minnesota? Didn't know McCants was going to be instant Jordan...

Denver's going to be good, but in order for them to become better than a 5th seed I think Andre Miller is going to have to revert back to the player he used to be. He's sorta fallen in love with taking the shots. I just don't think Denver's there yet. We'll see what they can do with a whole season under Karl.

Houston is going to be good too, but adding Nick Van Exel doesn't make you that much better. For every game he is on, he has two games where he can barely hit. Plus he's bad defensively. Stromile Swift is going to have to show a couple things. He doesn't suck on defense as bad as everyone says he does, and that he can keep his head into the game without drifting off into dreamland. Both seem to have been a problem for him in Memphis. If Yao and Swift can improve their games, I'd say they have a chance at advancing in the playoffs. As of now, they are nothing more than a team that got blown out by 40 in a decisive game 7. Let's wait until they actually play before we say they are better than 95% of the league.


----------



## Big J (Jul 29, 2005)

BaronMcGrady, who's that dunkin in your avatar & who's getting dunked on?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Big J said:


> BaronMcGrady, who's that dunkin in your avatar & who's getting dunked on?



Shawn Kemp is dunking. I don't know who is receiving. 

Shawn Kemp was bad *** back then. I remember him being one of my fav players for awhile.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> Shawn Kemp is dunking. I don't know who is receiving.
> 
> Shawn Kemp was bad *** back then. I remember him being one of my fav players for awhile.



Chris Gattling(Sp?) is getting the dunk on. And yes, Kemp was the man back then. The Amare before Amare. Let's just hope Amare reaches his full potential, and stays straight. Unlike Kemp, sadly.


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

Look I expect you Guys to make the playoffs I really Do , But All I'm Saying is you have a bunch of UNPROVEN players in the Deals you made besides the Thomas one . if Diaw was so good to be traded for JJ was has he never gotten time on a terrible team & why did that team draft players that play the Same position for the past 3 years then Traded him for a player that does what he's was supposed to do . Thats a HUGE falloff & i'm not a Big fan of Joe Johnson . The Richardson trade made you Better but like I said before KT is not a type of player that runs the floor & does'nt fit well into you're offence . Now you lose you're only 2 players besides nash that Can Creat a shot for themselves & in Johnson's Case others as well & replaced that with Something you Needed in Defence in Rebounding but did that at a cost of you're offence . Then you take another hit to your offence , which is the strength of you're team in losing JJ & getting nothing in return that can help you for a title run next Year since this deal you made was a Cap deal & A Future Deal . Since you did the Trade to Resign Amare & have flexibilty during free agencey next year & to have acouple of picks to boot . So to me you hurted you're team more then you helped it & I'm from the mindset the West is still the toughfer & deeper confernce & a team in the West especilly a Team with a Bullseye on it's back cant afford to take any backward steps .


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

We beat the Mavs without JJ and we only lost to the spurs, teh best team in the league, in the playoffs like 10 points every game, and you say we are going to be the worst team in the division? Your crazy. Amare will be a beast next year. He is a man on a mission, losing in the playoffs could be the greatest thing to ever happen to us because Amare saw playing duncan what he needed to do to win. And we still have Amare, Nash and Marion last time I checked, that is one of the best trios in the league. (in fact, its the 2nd best behind Duncan/Ginobili/Parker.) And Now we have Bell, Who unlike Johnson and Q can actually play defense against Ginobili, who killed us the most in the Spurs Series. I really like JJ, but I think next year we have a much better chance of winning than we did this year. WE have Kurt and Bell, who are Playoff players and good against the spurs, and we have Marion Amare and Nash on offense.


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

it was Hyberbole to say the Worse in the Pacific I admidt , but the Jest of what i'm try to say was . You're team did nothing but got worse , You have a huge Bulls eye on your back cause of last year so everyone is giving you there best effort . You took a big Step back offencivly & have yet to see if the pieces you Obtained could fit into a defencive scheam . So your Team right now is NOTHING like youre team from last year & I know you can always say that . But more so with youre team since the Trades you made changed what youre team is about . You're not going to be the Supper Offencive Squad that scored 110 pts a night . I think yoy'll score around 100-103 tops , So has your defence improved to the point to warrent a drop in offencive production . I love Thomas & Like Bell but they hurt youre offence as much as they help youre defence so does it balence it out enough . Because if not your still aterrible defencive team that cant stop nobody & is in a position to score less then last year . Not to mention fewer rebounds since bell aint a rebounder like JJ was . 


So unless Amare Stoudmire blossoms & become a truley Dominate player , instead of just a offencive juggernuat & he starts rebounding better like he Used too & plays any asemblence of actully Defence . Also if Marion can ever learn to creat a shot for himself or Orthers or If Steve Nash can play just a lil fake D , then I'll say you'll pick up right where you left of 62 wins . But if not you'll drop down to the 50 win tier & possiblity lower . Since you need players to step up big time this year , just to have a season you had a year ago .


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Fewer rebounds? Not quite man. Replacing Q with Kurt Thomas in the lineup is not even close. The Suns will be a better rebounding team. J averaged 5 rebounds in 39 minutes. Bell averaged 3.2 in only 28 minutes. If Bell had played JJ's minutes, that number would be 4.5. 5 and 4.5 is a very small difference when it comes to your shooting guard.

Bell will hurt the offense? Not quite. He shoots 45% and while he's not a 48% shooter from 3, he's still very good above 40%. Plus, he figures to get more open looks with Nash. Kurt Thomas will run behind everyone...how does that figure to slow down the offense? Our running game just got stronger because now we can get a rebound on defense. You can't run when you can't get a rebound. Bell runs the court very quickly, and Nash/Amare/Marion are built to run. When the Suns want to play small ball, the put Jim Jackson into the lineup and slide Marion to PF like they did last year. More offense is going to be run through Amare, which you couldn't do when Q was hoisting up threes at record rates. 

Plus, they have the TE and other exceptions to use and fill out their team. They ain't done. I'll say what I keep saying. I don't think they'll win as many games in the regular season this year...but they built themselves to be more disciplined and a better playoff team. Oh and by the way, you know how Amare improved over the summer last year? He's doing 2-a-day workouts every day on his own. He wants a championship, and he said he knows he has some things to work on. I think he'll take steps toward that this year.


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

Bell is a good shooter but he's not a full Court Fast Break player , Honstestly & I hate him but you would of been beter of With Shandon Anderson then Raja Bell because I feel he fits you're team better since Shan runs the floor very well & thrives in a uptempo setting . I don't think I can say the Same About Bell but Bell is the much better player , i'm not sure how he fits on you're team


Yes Thomas is a Tremendous Rebounder , but I was impling that Joe Johnson & Quientin Richardson combined or Better Rebounders then Kurt Thomas & Raja Bell combined .


But I definitly agree you are looking like a better playoff Team then a Regular Season team , on paper you look like you could of done better against the spurs then you did last year . But my Contension is with the west being very strong 1-10 that any Francise in the West Except possibly the Spurs cant afford any messups during the regular season should they hope to make the playoffs . I mean I don't expect them to make the playoffs but you can make a case for teams like the Clippers-Lakers-Warriors-Timberwolves & the Jazz all making the Playoffs & you do know you're going to be getting the Best everyteam has to offer on a nightley bases . So to me being a better Playoff team is fine & you are , but like I said your a lesser regular season team . How much I don't know & weather or not your team has the focus to play everygame top notch like you guys did last year . you can easilly fall out of play off contension in the West


Because to me you have to include the past when you talk about the Future & last year many INSIDERS belived you to be a fringe playoff team & around the 45 win Mark . They where obvioulsly wrong . I Predicited you would win your division have a very good record of about 50-55 wins & lose in the 1st round I was sligthly off . You guys know how you felt about the Team going into last season , i'm guessing last year this time your thoughts might of been like mine a 50 win team . 


I say that to say this , you're not a team like the Pistons-Spurs-Heat or Pacers that can reasonable expect to win a championship since there set up perfectly for the playoffs . your on the rung right below so to expect a Finals or bust mentality for your fanbase may be unfair to your current team , since it's SO diffrent from last years squad . you guys could of thought like that in 93 & 94 when you had pretty much the same exact team but not this year .


So I see the Regular season as more of a struggle then it was this past year for you guys & if you struggle to much you can be the last place team in the pacific . Not that I expect you will , I expect the Kings to be the worse team . But Fans of the Kings-Lakers-Clippers-Warriors can all make cases on how there teams improved during the off season , I dont feel I can say the same about you guys & the diffrence is none of those teams have expectations placed on them as higley as there are for your team . 


But if you do make the Playoffs I expect you to lose to the Spurs in 6 games instead of a 5 game sweep


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Are you serious? Did you ever watch Raja Bell? Dude runs around the court giving 100% at all times and wanted to be in an uptempo game. He can spot up at the 3 point line on a fast break and nail the 3. Shandon Anderson? Come on we don't need that guy. Bell is also a great defender and tries his hardest on every play. He runs around there leaving his heart on the court. I watched a bunch of Jazz games and thats what he did every game. He is going to be a very good player for us.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

Plus with JJ and Q out of the mix that just means that Amare and Marion will still be offensive weapons and will most likely get more shots. You have to consider that Amare had the second highest FG% last year (56%) and Marion shot for 48%. I'll take those numbers over Q's 39% or JJ's 46%. If Amare gets 8-10 more looks per game at 56% he will be one of the top scorers again this year and more than make up for the loss of Q and JJ. When then double teams happen you can still look towards Nash's production and a lot of open looks for Bell and Kurt.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

> Bell is a good shooter but he's not a full Court Fast Break player , Honstestly & I hate him but you would of been beter of With Shandon Anderson then Raja Bell because I feel he fits you're team better since Shan runs the floor very well & thrives in a uptempo setting . I don't think I can say the Same About Bell but Bell is the much better player , i'm not sure how he fits on you're team


Man, no offense...but you're way off. Shandon Anderson? Wow. Raja Bell runs the court like a deer. He played in an offense that slows it down a lot, so you wouldn't see it last year from him all the time. From watching him though, you could easily see the guy can get up the court. When he was with Dallas he did just fine, and he didn't have a shot back then. You'll see how good he does.



> Yes Thomas is a Tremendous Rebounder , but I was impling that Joe Johnson & Quientin Richardson combined or Better Rebounders then Kurt Thomas & Raja Bell combined .


Did you just say JJ and Q were better rebounders than Thomas and Bell? Tell me you didn't just say JJ and Q were better rebounders than Thomas and Bell.



> But I definitly agree you are looking like a better playoff Team then a Regular Season team , on paper you look like you could of done better against the spurs then you did last year . But my Contension is with the west being very strong 1-10 that any Francise in the West Except possibly the Spurs cant afford any messups during the regular season should they hope to make the playoffs . I mean I don't expect them to make the playoffs but you can make a case for teams like the Clippers-Lakers-Warriors-Timberwolves & the Jazz all making the Playoffs & you do know you're going to be getting the Best everyteam has to offer on a nightley bases . So to me being a better Playoff team is fine & you are , but like I said your a lesser regular season team . How much I don't know & weather or not your team has the focus to play everygame top notch like you guys did last year . you can easilly fall out of play off contension in the West


Easily fall out of playoff contention? Care to bet? I'd love to bet you any amount of money you can muster up if you truly believe that...  The Suns are still going to be a great team. Better than the Mavericks and better than the Rockets. As good is JJ was, he was still our...fourth...best...player. That is something that can be replaced. With a core of Stoudemire, Nash, and Marion is going to be great. With Amare going crazy workin on his game again this offseason he's only going to get better. Raja Bell and Kurt Thomas will be great roleplayers. Jim Jackson, Leandro Barbosa, Scott Padgett and one of the other guys they add will be great roleplayers for this team. Plus, 2 draft picks on top of their own helps ensure longevity for this team. A ten million dollar trade exception will be plenty for them to assess what they need after 20 games or so and go out and add a nice player. Plus, they aren't done this offseason.



> Because to me you have to include the past when you talk about the Future & last year many INSIDERS belived you to be a fringe playoff team & around the 45 win Mark . They where obvioulsly wrong . I Predicited you would win your division have a very good record of about 50-55 wins & lose in the 1st round I was sligthly off . You guys know how you felt about the Team going into last season , i'm guessing last year this time your thoughts might of been like mine a 50 win team .


Don't have much to say here. I didn't think they'd break out like they did. But dang, with Amare's surge in his game and adding Steve Nash it was only inevitable.



> I say that to say this , you're not a team like the Pistons-Spurs-Heat or Pacers that can reasonable expect to win a championship since there set up perfectly for the playoffs . your on the rung right below so to expect a Finals or bust mentality for your fanbase may be unfair to your current team , since it's SO diffrent from last years squad . you guys could of thought like that in 93 & 94 when you had pretty much the same exact team but not this year .


It was fairly obvious that the Suns were not going to beat San Antonio playing small ball the whole game. Now they have the option of playing it when they want to. They aren't going fully traditional. D'Antoni said they are still going to run the ball like crazy. Instead of Marion taking the ball out (since he was the PF), Kurt will be taking it out. If you've watched the SUns at all you would know that they run even after made baskets. Now instead of Q running up the side of the court we have Marion, one of the fastest players in the league, running up the wing. That's one hell of an upgrade if you ask me. JJ to Bell is obviously a downgrade in overall talent, but not so much that it's going to change the whole dynamic of the team. Raja will be getting these open looks, and he's turned into quite a good 3pt shooter. Q was simply too streaky to be able to count on. Bell will never be as good a shooter as Q when Q is on fire, but that just didn't happen as often as it should have (shooting percentages). Q was a volume shooter, Bell is a production shooter. That said, Suns still need to sign one more guy who can hit the three off the bench. That's why getting Finley, while it still remains a far off dream, it getting people excited. But with their 10 million dollar trade exception, they'll find what they need.



> So I see the Regular season as more of a struggle then it was this past year for you guys & if you struggle to much you can be the last place team in the pacific . Not that I expect you will , I expect the Kings to be the worse team . But Fans of the Kings-Lakers-Clippers-Warriors can all make cases on how there teams improved during the off season , I dont feel I can say the same about you guys & the diffrence is none of those teams have expectations placed on them as higley as there are for your team .


I didn't say they'd "struggle" per se. Not at all. I still predict 55-60. Haha, trust me, I'm not worried about the Lakers and the Clippers in the slightest. It doesn't matter what their fans say. It matters that the Suns have MVP Nash, All-NBA Marion, Future Hall of Famer Amare, great rebounder and good interior defender Kurt Thomas, great roleplayer and defender and adept shooter Bell, sixth man Jim Jackson who played great for the Suns last year in the playoffs, Leandro in his third year where he should get better, possibly Finley or Payton or Hunter as worthy roleplayers, and 10$ dollars worth of cap room to spend on a trade, two draft picks in a deep draft if they feel they need another piece. The Suns gave themselves (assuming JJ deal goes through) great flexibility to make moves this year and in the future to improve this team. I am not worried at all.


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

Excellent post ShuHanGuanYu i agree 100% with everything your say very good replies to all the comments A+ :banana: :clap: :greatjob:


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

I'm not going to sit here & say i disagree with any of you're Assements . All I'm saying all you're views seem overly optimistic & They should . You are definitly one of the Top Teams in the NBA & I'm not trying to tak the that from you guys


I'm looking at you're team the Same way I looked at my team , the Great Knickerbockers when we where going good in the Early 90's & even before when you knew we where about to get good .


I say that to say this even then 92-95 When the Knicks for all intensive purposes where the Best team in Basketball even though we did'nt win the Championship even then . I started to worrying knowing that the East was Pretty tough & there was a chance we could miss the playoffs if we did'nt play right 99 was the perfect case in point . 

So the East then was Strong but the League was still more balenced , the NBA is starting to level out know but there are stioo 10 quailty teams in the West . 10 teams that should make the playoffs if it was a wideopen format .


So with that being said you are the Hunted Now & you never had to deal with that before as a team , that & to me you're best team attribute was you Chemsistry & how the Whole team got along . Wheather or not you're team gets better players or not means nothing if the team chemistry is altered . Which happened in 96 with us when we hired Don Nelson who Try to Ruin Ewings carear . not to say you guys will have a major problem but I just dont see how this team is going to fit together yet & I don't think none of you really can neither 


Bell is good don't get me wrong he's the Type of player you need , just to me you need a Bigger type that can switch over to the 3 more effecintly then the 2-1


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

BootyKing said:


> Excellent post ShuHanGuanYu i agree 100% with everything your say very good replies to all the comments A+ :banana: :clap: :greatjob:


Ditto. Good summary.
:clap:


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

Yeh Quills i believe the same about the team chemistry. I disagree about us not making playoffs and worst in pacific but i do believe our team chemistry will not be as strong. I was watching the 04-05 mix that sum1 posted a pink on here and watching us at the start in the huddle Bo-Outlaw in the middle rapping away. That all wont be there or not as strong. I hope the guys really take to Bell and if we get JJ back the guys dont have some sort of grudge against him. The suns were like a group of teenagers playing just loving it and playing for the game of basketball. I hope this continues and they go 2 new lengths and heights in 05-06


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

in All Honstely I see you guys like a saw you last season for what it's worth


a 48-53 win team & eithr 1st or 2nd in your division & any where from 2nd in the West to 9th


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Quills said:


> in All Honstely I see you guys like a saw you last season for what it's worth
> 
> 
> a 48-53 win team & eithr 1st or 2nd in your division & any where from 2nd in the West to 9th


How does a 48-53 record give us 1st or 2nd in our division? There are some good teams in the Pacific now.


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

Who ?


Clippers Maybe but hey it's the Clippers & they did;nt improve threw the Draft & got hurt in Free Agencey

Lakers or a big freaking soapoprea & there never goig to get it together besides there still to small for the West & still have no PG


Warriors or thin in the frontcourt I still belive & will be a team I felt like you where last season . A Team built for regular season success not neccerlly Playoff Success . Now they can play like you did last year over there heads & win a lot of games . But I put them in the same boat as you guys a 48-53 win team

Kings will become the Kings of old . to me this francise would be mistaken to resign Peja since I don't belive that the Team will be good enough with him with there Current roster to Compete for a Championship . So I can see if th eKings gets of to a Bad Start Staging a Fire Sale & tear down the francise & rebuild it with cap space & picks 


Right this Second I'll say the Pacific looks like this (Subject to change since FA just started for real for real)

Suns 53 wins
Warriors 49 wins
Clippers 41 Wins
Lakers 38 Wins
Kings 33 Wins


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Built for reg season and not playoffs success...?

Dude, we swept the Grizz. Then beat the Mavs 4-2 with 4 players. Throw all that crap about how we play NO defense. If it was as bad as ppl say it is, we woulda lost both those series'. It's avg and it was good enough. 

Good enough how? Against the Spurs. 4-1 series, every game was CLOSE. We had leads going into the 4th qrter how many times? Ppl can sit there and be delusional all they want to be and say how Spurs killed us. But we did not lose by more than 10 pts ALL series. Now people will say it was not as close as it seems. Makes no sense, because within the games we were close. Series may be 4-1 but you have to look at what happened. Spurs were deeper, had rebounding and more efficient. Who knows, with how close the games were, lil more defense the series coulda been different?

But we saw a weakness in depth,rebounding and we needed more bulk upfront which is why we brought in Thomas, and adding Bell helps our perimeter D more. Because even tho we were good enough to stay close it wasnt good enough but to say we're not built for playoffs success is just wrong. We made it to the WCF with this team in our first yr at running. Avged over 110 in the playoffs more than what we did in reg season. This team is not those Kings, Mavs teams that failed. JJ and Marion played good individual D, and Amare has capability to play D. He said he is working on that this summer and wants to become a force. When he wants to he can. But we'll see.


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

I'm going to have to speak from the heart again. (reader thinking "uh-oh. here we go again") I personally don't see why someone would want to post something like that on the board for this team. What's wrong with posting on the Rockets board? Or even the general NBA board for that matter? It's about as obscure and unneccessary as a post stating "The Lakers are the greatest team ever" and posting it only on the Toronto Raptors board.








Unless of course you're trying to ensue a riot amoung Suns fans. If that's your purpose, then you should be ashamed of yourself.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

He did post it on the general board and got called out by others too haha. Edited it on both of em after my post about baiting. There was no point to his thread. The moves that supposedly happened didn't happen like the Nick Van Exel signing.

But no one said not to post from the heart, just they don't want their team disrespected unless it's warranted. You do it with facts. And that was a good post man.


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> But no one said not to post from the heart, just they don't want their team disrespected unless it's warranted. You do it with facts. And that was a good post man.


That's cool. It's just that in the past, I've garnered a reputation for redefining the cliche "The truth hurts."


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

sunsaz said:


> That's cool. It's just that in the past, I've garnered a reputation for redefining the cliche "The truth hurts."


Yessir. You da man.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

sunsaz said:


> That's cool. It's just that in the past, I've garnered a reputation for redefining the cliche "The truth hurts."



As have I, to where some outside the Suns board didn't want me a mod because I defended us in some "snappy" manner when someone bashes our team, or I spoke against someone because I didn't like their tone or how they posted, like how they were gonna expose us a Dallas fan said. I saw nothing wrong in saying how would we be exposed if we lost to a 58 win team and then went on to say how I'm sick of their posts cuz all they do is talk ****. And I'm the one who gets **** about it ? How does that make any sense? And it was the truth but some idiot had a problem with it and didn't see it how I did because well I don't know they're an idiot? But boy was I glad when we kicked their *** and it was 4 on 10. Shut that Dallas fan up


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

sunsaz said:


> I'm going to have to speak from the heart again. (reader thinking "uh-oh. here we go again") I personally don't see why someone would want to post something like that on the board for this team. What's wrong with posting on the Rockets board? Or even the general NBA board for that matter? It's about as obscure and unneccessary as a post stating "The Lakers are the greatest team ever" and posting it only on the Toronto Raptors board.


the same guy posted it on several boards. general, suns, mavs, maybe more but not the rockets.


----------

